# Orange County, CA ---  Group



## theridion (Sep 8, 2002)

Long term OC group in southern california.  We are currently looking for players in the area, but groups/DM's, whoever, E-mail and get in touch.  Always looking to know more d&d'ers in the area.  Most of us in the group have been playing 3rd edition since it came out.  

Current group is looking for atleast one more player.  We are a mix of ages(20 to mid 30's).  We play once a week at a business office near the BLOCK in orange.  

E-mail for more info or just say "hi".  

Theridion@aol.com


----------

